# No Fap 2011



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Who else here is doing it?

Most people I've talked to have completely given up on it within the first couple of days. I myself am still going strong and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon.

EDIT: FUCK, lost. 1/22/2011


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2011)

But I like my prostate


----------



## Enwon (Jan 16, 2011)

OP, you'll give up before the end of the month.  And besides, I think it's impossible for someone to go a year without fapping and still remain sane.


----------



## Willow (Jan 16, 2011)

I accept your challenge OP and I will win >:V


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 16, 2011)

stupid questions:

Can you fail if you fapped before learning of 'no fap 2011"?
Are girls exempt because technically they can't 'fap'?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

I will be glad to abstain from this activity.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> stupid questions:
> 
> Can you fail if you fapped before learning of 'no fap 2011"?
> Are girls exempt because technically they can't 'fap'?


 
Oh, girls can fap. You just aren't doing it right.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 16, 2011)

should I ask how a girl can fap correctly, so that she can avoid fapping if she chooses to abstain for no fap 2011?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> stupid questions:
> 
> Can you fail if you fapped before learning of 'no fap 2011"?
> Are girls exempt because technically they can't 'fap'?


 
1) It's more of a personal challenge if anything, so not necessarily. I suppose you can abstain from fapping 16 days in 2012 if you want to go the full year.
2) Nope. They can still masturbate.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome Jude, thanks for the answer *G*.   I see fapping as a healthy stress relieving activity, so for the good of my mental health I will abstain from not fapping this year


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

I did not hear of this and even if I had, I would win. /fucking liar


----------



## Grendel (Jan 16, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2011)

Who came up with this?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Grendel said:


> Why?


 
Just to see if you could do it, you know? Just to see how much discipline you  have. I doubt I'll make the full year, but I want to be able to say I  made it X number of days without fapping.



catilda lily said:


> Who came up with this?



I heard it from 4chan around new years day.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> I heard it from 4chan around new years day.


 Are you kidding me? Because *4chan* has this pointless idea, suddenly FAF should follow along?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Are you kidding me? Because *4chan* has this pointless idea, suddenly FAF should follow along?


 
What? Where did all of this sudden hostility come from? I'm not saying you all should follow along, I'm just asking if anyone else is doing it. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay fine, no fapping for 2011

Im gonna go get me some sex though
Its technically not fapping so Ill win and keep my sanity :V


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> What? Where did all of this sudden hostility come  from? I'm not saying you all should follow along, I'm just asking if  anyone else is doing it. Calm the fuck down.


 
I wasn't being hostile, I'm just like what the hell. Who even goes on 4chan anymore?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I wasn't being hostile, I'm just like what the hell. Who even goes on 4chan anymore?


 
When I'm _really_ bored.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> When I'm _really_ bored.


 
I hope that's not very often...


----------



## Querk (Jan 16, 2011)

Heard about it, lost in the first week.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> Just to see if you could do it, you know? Just to see how much discipline you  have. I doubt I'll make the full year, but I want to be able to say I  made it X number of days without fapping.


 No, why bother? Why care? Who are you going to proudly proclaim to that you didn't fap for "X number of days"? Your mother? To your friends? Seriously, why? Fap when you fap, or don't fap. Just don't do something for no reason or a reason you pulled from the cancerous 4chan.


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Grendel said:


> No, why bother? Why care? Who are you going to  proudly proclaim to that you didn't fap for "X number of days"? Your  mother? To your friends? Seriously, why? Fap when you fap, or don't fap.  Just don't do something for no reason or a reason you pulled from the  cancerous 4chan.



Like I said, its just a personal challenge. There's no real reason other than just to see if you can do it. And I'm curious to know if I can make the full year.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm all for doing things just to see if you can. Life is about experience, but I don't see why it's worth a proclamation. If you want to go for a while without masturbating that's great, but what good will it do to set an arbitrary goal? If you fail then you feel bad and like a perv? if you make it then you can feel warm and self satisfied because you didn't do something you probably didn't do often anyway?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm all for doing things just to see if you can.  Life is about experience, but I don't see why it's worth a proclamation.  If you want to go for a while without masturbating that's great, but  what good will it do to set an arbitrary goal? If you fail then you feel  bad and like a perv? if you make it then you can feel warm and self  satisfied because you didn't do something you probably didn't do often  anyway?


 
If I lose, than I will definitely not feel like a perv. Fapping and being a perv are two completely different things.
If I win, cool. I did fap a lot in the previous year. Not to a point  where it was a problem, but to a point where I was worried that I would  become dependent on it. To me, setting a goal helps  me not give up immediately.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't see any reason why I should do this :V


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Can't see any reason why I should do this :V


 
Well, okay then. You don't have to


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> Well, okay then. You don't have to


 
That's good because doing things without a reason is pretty, well, silly.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, methinks this whole thread is just a way for OP to boast about fapping "I did alot of fapping last year". TMI.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 16, 2011)

Also if you're doing this for a personal challenge, why not challenge yourself in a way that is actually productive rather than pointless?


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't know this existed; I've already lost :[


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Grendel said:


> Also, methinks this whole thread is just a way for OP to boast about fapping "I did alot of fapping last year". TMI.


 
Hey, I separated the A and the lot.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> Who else here is doing it?
> 
> Most people I've talked to have completely given up on it within the first couple of days. I myself am still going strong and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon.


 
Dude are you serious?
I just spent slightly over 3 weeks in China and I committed myself to no fapping, despite all odds I managed to hold out, but sometimes it was really tempting! I couldn't imagine holding out for a whole year! To me 3 weeks was crazy enough!

Also, you know that wanking once a day helps prevent prostate cancer right?
Is there really anything to gain by missing some good times and damaging your health?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Grendel said:


> Also if you're doing this for a personal challenge, why not challenge yourself in a way that is actually productive rather than pointless?


 
I'm also doing several other personal productive challenges with a self set goal in mind. They aren't community challenges or anything.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2011)

DUDE

WHY


----------



## Grendel (Jan 16, 2011)

Ratte said:


> DUDE
> 
> WHY


 I said this. No one cares. 
Why do they do these things, Ratte? Why?


----------



## Willow (Jan 16, 2011)

Ratte said:


> DUDE
> 
> WHY


 BECAUSE 

FURRIES 

?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2011)

Grendel said:


> I said this. No one cares.
> Why do they do these things, Ratte? Why?


 
i don't know man ;n;



Willow said:


> BECAUSE
> 
> FURRIES
> 
> ?


 
I think the only ones really going for this are masochists.  This would just be torture.


----------



## Browder (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a terrible idea. Use it, or lose it.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 16, 2011)

I guarantee their prostate will be screaming at them by the end of week 2 <:3c


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I guarantee their prostate will be screaming at them by the end of week 2 <:3c


 
Week or DAY?

Kidding. Sort of.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 16, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Week or DAY?
> 
> Kidding. Sort of.


If you cant last 2 days, somethings wrong


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> If you cant last 2 days, somethings wrong


 
Exactly.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 16, 2011)

I think I would die


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 16, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think I would die


No one would blame you either


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2011)

I can think of much better personal challenges other than not masturbating.

Like get some fucking exercise or something.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 16, 2011)

What personal benefit is there in not jerking of for a entire year?
"Yay, I didn't, now I feel good", lasting for perhaps a week.
Opposed to
"I came", throughout the entire year.

Don't tell me not fapping for a year, feels better than fapping.

Besides, some say it's healthy to fap


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried going for five days without fapping. By the third day, I kept waking up in the night with pain in my balls. Yeah... I think there's a reason we should fap. :V


----------



## Smelge (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'm also doing several other personal productive challenges with a self set goal in mind. They aren't community challenges or anything.


 
This worries me.

A No-Wank challenge is a community challenge for you?


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a grand idea.

Everyone knows that self-abuse makes you go blind anyway.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 16, 2011)

I might win this. My medications make it where I have no sex drive, so... yeah. I can't even remember the last time I fapped.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2011)

why would i want to do such a terrible thing?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2011)

Welp, enjoy having to change your sheets at random for the next year.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

You'll be doing the "between the furniture" maneuver instead for a whole year?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2011)

you: "HAY GUISE I MADE IT A WHOLE YEAR WITHOUT MASTURBATING"

them: "so what"

you: "..."

them: "hey guys, *insert dead sexy pic of whomever here*"
rest of them: "dayum" "fapfapfap" "nice"

you: :cry:


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 16, 2011)

This is blasphemy, THIS IS MADNESS!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2011)

Kamau Husky said:


> This is blasphemy, THIS IS MADNESS!!!!


 
THIS IS A DEAD MEME


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol @ people trying this on 4chan.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know. I did it easily in No Fap '95. I don't think I can repeat that.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't fap for at least 10 years so beat that


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 16, 2011)

Bwhahahaha
Nooooooooo I won' be participating. Good luck dude But I would explode or become a horrid bitch ( or smoke more  )


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 16, 2011)

What is the actual point of this? Self-control?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 16, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I don't know. I did it easily in No Fap '95. I don't think I can repeat that.


 
So did I, but I was 5 :lol:


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I didn't fap for at least 10 years so *beat that*


 
He's beating it alright :V



Tycho said:


> you: "HAY GUISE I MADE IT A WHOLE YEAR WITHOUT MASTURBATING"
> 
> them: "so what"
> 
> ...



Basically this.

Hell, even being celibate has more sense than this. Sex carries more dangers than just abrasions.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 16, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What is the actual point of this? Self-control?


 Something like that I suppose. More like self-torture if you ask me.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 16, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> So did I, but I was 5 :lol:


 I was less than a year old for most of that year.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I was less than a year old for most of that year.


 You're so young :O


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm married and it still doesn't prevent me from occasionally going "Hmm... I think I need to." Mainly because until recently I worked evenings, while my wife works days.

Not participating, and honestly I think it's silly.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 16, 2011)

Thou Dog said:


> I'm married and it still doesn't prevent me from occasionally going "Hmm... I think I need to." Mainly because until recently I worked evenings, while my wife works days.
> 
> Not participating, and honestly I think it's silly.


 
Does she mind?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 16, 2011)

Technically speaking, it's not that bad for you to abstain.

The whole comedic idea that your balls will swell up because of all the imprisoned sperms is rubbish, as the body breaks them down after something like 48 hours anyway. The hormones are probably the toughest part. Your brain is hardwired to want to reproduce, in theory, so your brain will be trying to urge you in to doing it, and if it can't, then it's damn well going to give you wet dreams.

Honestly, I think the main reason people come up with No Fap years, is so they can continue doing it and lie, and laugh at all the idiots who are really trying to.

That said, it may actually be a good way to go get yourself laid. After a while you'll be pretty much dying to cop off, so you might actually try talking to that slutty check-out girl on the offchance of a handjob out the back of the 7-11.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You're so young :O


 I know. The things I'm exposed to on these forums. D:


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Does she mind?


 Nope. As long as it doesn't interfere with joint activity.

But since we're off-limits to each other, physically, for twelve days a month, it can't hurt then.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess I may as well abstain from church for a year too. I only fap to *Jesus!*


----------



## Jw (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody else reminded of "The Game" episode of Seinfeld? 

Anybody?


...Damn.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I might win this. My medications make it where I have no sex drive, so... yeah. I can't even remember the last time I fapped.


 
I have the same problem with medications, but I do it, anyway. It's just A LOT harder.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2011)

Fuck that. No way. Unless I can find someone to be my own personal sextoy whenever I get randy.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Fuck that. No way. Unless I can find someone to be my own personal sextoy whenever I get randy.


 
Find yourself a Citra. They are pretty nice, from what I can tell. :V


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2011)

no

i'll fap when i please


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't imagine having blue balls can be healthy. If you were able to engage in actual sex, would that still count as fapping?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Can't imagine having blue balls can be healthy. If you were able to engage in actual sex, would that still count as fapping?



I would consider that fapping. It is still likely to create the *fap-fap* noise, is it not? Fap yourself, or fap another. It is fapping.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Can't imagine having blue balls can be healthy. If you were able to engage in actual sex, would that still count as fapping?


 If you have to ask if sex is fapping, then you probably don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If you have to ask if sex is fapping, then you probably don't have to worry about it.


 
I guess we shall have to agree to disagree on this matter, Jashwa. You know where I stand, as I know where you stand.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I guess we shall have to agree to disagree on this matter, Jashwa. You know where I stand, as I know where you stand.


 Tapping on my arm with my hand makes a fap sound, but isn't fapping.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Tapping on my arm with my hand makes a fap sound, but isn't fapping.


 
Ahh... but it could be.... :V


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 16, 2011)

Blue balls? No thanks.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2011)

This sounds like the stupidest idea. Even more so to someone as socially inept and unlucky with the ladies as me, I mean, I'm masturbating right now. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to carry on with my life.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 17, 2011)

You do realize that you are posting this on the forums of one of the main furry art sites on the Internet, filled to the brim in furry porn, right?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 17, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Find yourself a Citra. They are pretty nice, from what I can tell. :V


No thanks, I'm not for hire.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 17, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> No thanks, I'm not for hire.


 
Oh, my. Are you a real Citra? I am pleased to meet you. Indeed. Truly, quite pleased.


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2011)

DJ-Fragon said:


> You do realize that you are posting this on the forums of one of the main furry art sites on the Internet, filled to the brim in furry porn, right?


 
If anything most of the porn on the main site deters me from fapping even more.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 17, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, my. Are you a real Citra? I am pleased to meet you. Indeed. Truly, quite pleased.


Gladly no... I'm not even entirely sure on what they're supposed to be.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I lost a couple hours in, sorry.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 17, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Gladly no... I'm not even entirely sure on what they're supposed to be.


 
They are murry purry little homosexual fox-like things with citrusy names and colours!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2011)

Lost the tenth day.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't know there was a no fap 2011 cause I lost pretty quickly into 2011.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh look, it's Drive-Yourself-to-Suicide 2011


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2011)

here here


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 17, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> They are murry purry little homosexual fox-like things with citrusy names and colours!


Ah, sounds... Fun? 

All I know is that Citra in Citrakayah means colorful or ...


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 18, 2011)

You can die any day at any time so you might as well masturbate every day to ensure that if you do die.
That day didn't completely suck because at least you got your rocks off before it happened.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

I can 
Damn these urges.
I'll start again tommorrow.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

$10 says that he jizzes at an inappropriate moment.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2011)

No point, I like a healthy prostate and self pleasure far too much. If you want a real challenge, how about no fatty snacks 2011? Or no shitty posts 2011? Real, useful goals.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> No point, I like a healthy prostate and self pleasure far too much. If you want a real challenge, how about no fatty snacks 2011? Or no shitty posts 2011? Real, useful goals.


 
the first one I can do, the second one, are you crazy?!


----------



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll just have sex and win.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 18, 2011)

Why would anyone not want to fap? :\ 

Unless you have some kind of issue with the idea you have carnal desires and therefore think you shouldn't or you'll go to hell *cough*christians*cough*

But really, I'd think someone was mental for trying to do that kind of goal. Like Azure said...do something healthy or at least educational benefit


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Kilter said:


> do something healthy or at least educational benefit


 
I'm studying icelandic and japanese 

but yea, I don't see why not...


----------



## Jude (Jan 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> No point, I like a healthy prostate and self pleasure far too much. If you want a real challenge, how about no fatty snacks 2011? Or no shitty posts 2011? Real, useful goals.



I'm doing the first one.
I can't promise anything with the second one.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> the first one I can do, the second one, are you crazy?!


Yes :3

Your posts aren't as bad as some, but still, pretty bad :V


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> Yes :3
> 
> Your posts aren't as bad as some, but still, pretty bad :V


 
help me to improve myself :C


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> help me to improve myself :C


 You've improved by leaps and bounds over the past year. 

Maybe that's just because there's no more moods thread for me to see you posting in, though.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You've improved by leaps and bounds over the past year.
> 
> Maybe that's just because there's no more moods thread for me to see you posting in, though.


 
we'll just have to wait and see :>


----------

